# 3d sublimation vacuum question



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been looking into the 3d vacuum sublimation machines and just wanted to ask a question.. Has anyone seen or used the 3d vacuumsub mini or one of those regular 3d sublimation printer looking ones that everyone seems to be spelling.. There's someone here selling both types and I just wanted to get some feedback as to which is better.

Thank you


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

I purchased a 3D vac (the larger one, 12 mugs) I wanted to get a better mug print and 3d phone cases looked great.
Needless to say after some very disappointing results I sent it back quick whilst it was still in cooling off period. 

I cannot convey how disappointed I was, really looked forward to it for ages all the videos on youtube looked great but in reality I just could not even half replicate what they show. I used saw grass ink my profiles where installed fine and everything by the book ! 

Search the forum there's a few people who have purchased them and no longer use them perhaps you can grab a bargain??


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that the vacuumsub mini you're talking about?


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone else have any input?


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

No the regular one.


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the vac machine, sucked ordering it, a lot of things that were not mentioned, the electrical had to be adapted to certan voltage, was not told that the silicon pads do not last long, should have at least 20 on hand, but I learned from having my own business that you make things work, glad I have the machine, it works good, allows me to sublimate things others cannot, found the secret, not to use regular sub paper, but sublimation film, which when hot molds to the 3d item before you run the vacuum. Will be glad to share anything I learn


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

SUGARCREEK said:


> I have the vac machine, sucked ordering it, a lot of things that were not mentioned, the electrical had to be adapted to certan voltage, was not told that the silicon pads do not last long, should have at least 20 on hand, but I learned from having my own business that you make things work, glad I have the machine, it works good, allows me to sublimate things others cannot, found the secret, not to use regular sub paper, but sublimation film, which when hot molds to the 3d item before you run the vacuum. Will be glad to share anything I learn


Which one do you have? The printer looking one or the bigger one?


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the red model ST3042 , FROM CHINA, if I could of bought in the US, WOULD HAVE, HAVE NO IDEA WHY THESE ARE NOT MADE IN THE US, they are not that complicates,


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I use the small 3d mini machine. for mugs and phone covers. Love it!
here is me printing case: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtnWci7ikoA&list=UUdrBggxm3eXZFAH_nnVSr5Q&spfreload=10
no selling crap. just printing


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

I have used the regular size one and the mini one for phone cases. They both seem to work about the same for phone cases.


----------



## sefosdad (Feb 2, 2012)

SUGARCREEK said:


> I have the vac machine, sucked ordering it, a lot of things that were not mentioned, the electrical had to be adapted to certan voltage, was not told that the silicon pads do not last long, should have at least 20 on hand, but I learned from having my own business that you make things work, glad I have the machine, it works good, allows me to sublimate things others cannot, found the secret, not to use regular sub paper, but sublimation film, which when hot molds to the 3d item before you run the vacuum. Will be glad to share anything I learn


Hi,

Do you use the film with the gold color backing?

Thanks!


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Bad experience here in progress!!!
Spent $850 about a month ago on a "Auto Pneumatic 3D Sublimation Vacuum Heat Press Transfer Machine" 
Manufacturer/Model: FREESUB HTM-ST420. I wont mention the website where I got it from, all doe I think they are both the same Website/Manufacturer. 
Dear oh Dear, where do I start?
1). Found a loose tinny little nut in the box. Only God knows where it came from. 
2). Found another tinny little black piece of metal loose in the box. I would up being one of the pins where you 
are spouse to clip on the sub paper
3). The LCD face plate was dangling by a string. NP with that, I just finished pulling it off and reattached it firmly and it was ok.
4). "Missing Parts" On the product video, /Dish/plate Sublimating segment.: They sublimate dishes using a metal plaque underneeth that has a hole opening where you lay the dish to sublimate. NO where to be found. Also missing the silicone tube that is used to sublimate large cups, ect. NP, you can get this tubing at Home depot for 30 cents a foot.

After going back in forth with them for about a week....
Their reply was: 
The little nut must of just slipped in the box by accident, I't not pat of the machine.
They totally ignore I ever mentioned anything about the tinny little black piece that broke off the machine.
The LCD face plate they said I would just need to readjust it. So I did.
Missing parts: They said that the plate holder was not part of the machine purchase. Meanwhile they do not
sell it separately either. And I checked for the part online, no where to be found. Something not right there.

So I figured, ok,,, I will just live with it. Hey, as long as the machine works and dose it's job it's all good.

I had stared at the machine that was on my table for 10 days dying to use it. lol
Note, did not touch or use the machine until I got all the above issues cleared up with the seller. 

It was a Friday: So, I sublimated about 8 pieces testing out the machine... Wow, I was in heaven. Great results! 
On Saturday, I went at it again..  Sublimated about another 4-5 pieces and, what do you know... The top plate 
stopped heating... Yep, It was a very frustrating moment.

So, then we proceeded to go back and forth again with the seller, Send me pics, send me videos, send me this, ask me that for about 2 weeks. Yesterday, I get a package from them with a new top heating plate. I thought wow, that was nice. So I started to a plate out here, another there to look at how I was going to replace the heating plate. Let me tell you, you have to dismantle the entire machine including all wiring, electronic circuit boards,,, I mean the hole 9 yards. At that point, I put back all the cover plates I removed and packed up the machine where it was shipped in. I contacted Paypal and opened up a dispute case, and that's where i stand now. 
I requested the seller to replace the machine with a new one or give a refund. Let's see what happens. It's a cool looking machine and works well but, not sure if it is something you want to buy if you are doing large quantities...Maybe I'm wrong, just have no faith in the machine at this moment as you can understand.

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## lost15 (Nov 20, 2014)

I am planning to buy one of this, do you think that was bad luck or the machine is realy crap? What product was you producing? the quality of the product was good?

Did you buy from the sunmeta factory?

Thanks!




ronrrico said:


> Bad experience here in progress!!!
> Spent $850 about a month ago on a "Auto Pneumatic 3D Sublimation Vacuum Heat Press Transfer Machine"
> Manufacturer/Model: FREESUB HTM-ST420. I wont mention the website where I got it from, all doe I think they are both the same Website/Manufacturer.
> Dear oh Dear, where do I start?
> ...


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

No question there was some bad luck involved because, too many things went wrong here. The machine looks solid for a home base biz. If you are planning to do bulk runs on a daily bases, I don't think it will last more than a year,,,if that. It has the feel of a commercial unit, Not industrial.
The few tiles I did before the machine croaked were nice, it's just the durability of the machine that I would be concerned about. Being that it is purchased from overseas makes any warrantee pretty much worthless after 30 days in most cases. 
I'm still in the process of the dispute with them through paypal.
I will post the outcome once a settlement has been reached and the case is close.


----------



## lost15 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you for your reply! 

i am actually going to china in the next 7 days and i will use this opportunity to visit their factory. As you already have this machine and used before it broke, i need your opinion about something:

Do you sublimate some cell phone cases using film? if yes can you post a picture?

I understand that you said that the machine wont last much, i was planning to buy a lot of spare parts of the machine, and even this way i wont start producing so much phone cases, so i was wondering if this machine could be my first to begin in the business. what do you think?

my concern is more about the quality of the finalized products, because i think any machine can break and as a Chinese item maybe this could happen more times them we want, but as i planning to buy spare parts, lets assume that my machine will always be up and running, the quality of the products that you had produced (please if you could share what was the products) was the best, normal or just satisfatory?

Thanks for the help!!  



ronrrico said:


> No question there was some bad luck involved because, too many things went wrong here. The machine looks solid for a home base biz. If you are planning to do bulk runs on a daily bases, I don't think it will last more than a year,,,if that. It has the feel of a commercial unit, Not industrial.
> The few tiles I did before the machine croaked were nice, it's just the durability of the machine that I would be concerned about. Being that it is purchased from overseas makes any warrantee pretty much worthless after 30 days in most cases.
> I'm still in the process of the dispute with them through paypal.
> I will post the outcome once a settlement has been reached and the case is close.


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

ronrrico said:


> No question there was some bad luck involved because, too many things went wrong here. The machine looks solid for a home base biz. If you are planning to do bulk runs on a daily bases, I don't think it will last more than a year,,,if that. It has the feel of a commercial unit, Not industrial.
> The few tiles I did before the machine croaked were nice, it's just the durability of the machine that I would be concerned about. Being that it is purchased from overseas makes any warrantee pretty much worthless after 30 days in most cases.
> I'm still in the process of the dispute with them through paypal.
> I will post the outcome once a settlement has been reached and the case is close.


The machine seemed to have worked well while it lasted. Can't really give true review based on 10pcs. I got to transfer.
Don't think you should get extra parts, just get 2 machines. If one breaks down, you have another one for backup. This will give you time to get it repaired and not disrupt production. 
Quick note on repairs: If you need to change the top or. bottom heating panels....you will need to dismantle the hole machine completely in order to replace them. It's just the way the machine is wired, didn't see any other way around it. 

Good luck man,
I'm still pending on my resolution case with PP. Any day now..


----------



## trackmannc (Jan 9, 2016)

I was looking at the ST3042 as well (the size looked great for bulk covers) 

I saw too many reports about these devices having issues (power conversions for NA, failure rates) but when they work they are great.

Anyone have any other recommendations on a US based 3d vacume press?


----------



## Voli (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi there just wondering if anyone can help me, m looking at buying a sublimation vacuume heat press to do mugs, plates and phone covers, trying to start a small business for a bit of extra cash, I the problem is every time I think I'm looking at a good 1 I read reviews and they aren't so good, grrrr don't want to waste my time or money on rubbish, been searching for months and can't seem to find something that seems half descent🙀🙀 can any body recommend a good one and perhaps were the best place to purchase one from?? Thanks heaps kind regards Val 😃


----------



## eleeaspire (Nov 3, 2014)

I have two regular vacuum sublimation. They work ok to beginning with then the temperature has a problem either stay cold or hot while warming up the machine or during sublimation process.


----------

